# China, Jogos Olimpicos e a manipulação do Tempo



## *Dave* (29 Jul 2008 às 23:00)

Olá a todos.

Deixo-vos uma noticia que saiu no _Expresso_ de dia 26 de Julho.


_"Com a meteorologia a ameaçar as Olimpíadas, as autoridades chinesas viram-se para uma solução pouco usual: bombardear as nuvens com mísseis. 
É possível alterar os fenómenos meteorológicos? Os intentos realizados até hoje têm tido, com raras excepções, respostas pouco satisfatórias, mas na China acredita-se que isso pode estar a mudar. O Governo chinês tem em marcha o mais ambicioso programa de modificação das chuvas, com dois objectivos: gerar precipitações para mitigar os efeitos da seca que afecta algumas regiões do país e modificar as nuvens durante a realização dos Jogos Olímpicos, para impedir que chova durante as principais cerimónias e as provas ao ar livre.

É caso para dizer que em Pequim estalou a guerra... climática. A afirmação é muito mais que uma metáfora. As autoridades chinesas disponibilizaram um verdadeiro arsenal para o combate às incómodas nuvens: quase sete mil canhões, mais de quatro mil lança-mísseis, uma trintena de aviões, um supercomputador capaz de elaborar modelos de previsão meteorológica a cada hora, um satélite que detecta nuvens perigosas numa área de 44.000 km2 e mais de 30 mil "soldados" que colaboram com o programa. "Estamos a trabalhar num plano de contingência para casos de tempestades de chuva e outros fenómenos meteorológicos durante as cerimónias", garantiu à Reuters Wang Yubin, coordenador do serviço de meteorologia destacado para as Olimpíadas.

Até hoje, a modificação das chuvas tem passado, sobretudo, pela injecção de iodeto de prata nas nuvens, uma técnica já ensaiada em Portugal pelo Instituto de Estudos Ambientais e de Meteorologia (IEAM) da Universidade Lusófona e que se admite ter sido utilizada pelos soviéticos durante os Jogos Olímpicos de Moscovo.

"O iodeto de prata, à semelhança de outras substâncias que utilizamos, como o cloreto de cálcio, vai aglomerar as microgotas que se encontram dentro das nuvens, fazendo com que chova", explicou ao Expresso Joaquim Ortigão, director do IEAM. Mas não é precisamente o efeito oposto que se pretende? "O que os chineses pretendem é fazer o que os soviéticos já fizeram em 1980: provocar a chuva antes que as nuvens atinjam as zonas onde se realizam as provas."

O método não é novo, mas outra das estratégias preparadas pelos chineses promete ser mais surpreendente. Em caso de necessidade, as nuvens serão literalmente bombardeadas com uma substância conhecida como diatomácea - um mineral com grande poder de absorção muito abundante na China - para eliminar parte do seu vapor e tornar os céus limpos. No fundo, espera-se que a substância actue como uma espécie de esponja, "secando" as nuvens, algo que foi também já testado em Portugal pelo IEAM, mas utilizando outra substância, o pó de cortiça.

Os primeiros testes foram realizados o ano passado no interior da Mongólia, quando três aviões espalharam no céu quase três quilos de diatomácea para comprovar a eficácia do método. Os resultados não foram conhecidos, mas admite-se que a técnica só funciona em áreas muito reduzidas e com nuvens pouco espessas, ou seja, em situações de chuva ligeira e pouco abundante.

Ora, esse é um cenário pouco provável durante o próximo mês de Agosto, em plena monção chuvosa de Verão. Segundo as autoridades de Pequim, a probabilidade de chover durante a cerimónia de abertura dos Jogos é de quase 50%. Um dado que reforça as críticas dos mais cépticos: não teria sido mais simples (e muito mais barato) adiar simplesmente o início da competição?"​_
Retirado de  http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/380511


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jul 2008 às 23:05)

*Re: "Pequim declara guerra à chuva"*

Nada de especial, nós durante a seca em 2005 tambem andamos a mandar cloreto de sódio (sal) para as nuvens para tentar fazer chover


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2008 às 11:10)

*Re: "Pequim declara guerra à chuva"*



Mário Barros disse:


> Nada de especial, nós durante a seca em 2005 tambem andamos a mandar cloreto de sódio (sal) para as nuvens para tentar fazer chover



Isso cá em Portugal foi apenas uma pequena e isolada experiência ocasional sem grandes conclusões, acho que foi apenas um voo.

http://gerotempo.blogspot.com/2006/01/85-arrancar-gotas-do-cu-fora.html

A diferença é que os chineses estão a trabalhar nisto há uma data de anos e criaram mesmo um organismo com centenas de pessoas a trabalhar no assunto e tem passado os últimos anos a fazer testes, dizem eles muito bem sucedidos.

Por mim adorava que chovesse na cerimónia de abertura


----------



## Paulo H (30 Jul 2008 às 11:54)

*Re: "Pequim declara guerra à chuva"*

Acho extremamente pouco provável, para não dizer impossível lutar contra a poderosa monção!

Não se trata de combater uma nuvem de trovoada, mas de um "complexo" sistema que abarca uma área enorme daquela zona do globo sujeita a monções.

Mesmo com iodeto de prata (entre outros sais), que funciona como um "catalizador" para a formação núcleos de condensação (gotículas), penso que não está provada a sua eficácia, uma vez que os experimentos que se fizeram e se fazem (existem empresas especializadas que o fazem para beneficiar a agricultura, ex.: nos EUA) escolhem as condições ideais para o fazer, isto é, executam os voos lançando iodeto de prata mas com condições propícias para o desenvolvimento de formações nubelosas, sabem exactamente onde existe convecção, direcção do vento, alguma humidade e frio nas camadas superiores da atmosfera. Pelo que, as conclusões a tirar são sempre duvidosas, umas vez que se não fossem lançados os sais talvez chovesse de igual forma. Mas pronto, aceita-se que caia mais precipitação não sendo muito certo o local onde ela caia, até pode cair 10km ao lado e nem favorecer quem investiu o dinheiro..


----------



## *Dave* (30 Jul 2008 às 16:02)

*Re: "Pequim declara guerra à chuva"*

Mas porque raio não deixam chover?
Tanta "macacada" por causa de um pouco de chuva.... arranjam atletas que vão com os atletas () de guarda-chuva na mão .


Abraço


----------



## *Dave* (3 Ago 2008 às 14:37)

*China, os Jogos Olimpicos e a manipulação do Tempo*

Há alguns dia, coloquei num outro post que "Pequim declara guerra à chuva"... quem irá vencer, o Homem ou a Mãe-Natureza?

Deixo aqui outra noticia, publicada hoje no jornal _Publico_ (versão on-line).

"_*Meteorologistas prevêem chuvas fortes e tempestades para a abertura dos Jogos Olímpicos *

A cerimónia de abertura dos Jogos Olímpicos de Pequim, a 8 de Agosto, poderá ser perturbada por chuvas fortes e tempestades, anunciou hoje o Instituto de Meteorologia da capital chinesa, em conferência de imprensa.

Os meteorologistas confirmaram hoje os receios dos organizadores que sempre afirmaram que a chuva era a maior ameaça para a cerimónia de 8 de Agosto.

“No dia 8, o tempo em Pequim estará muito nublado e haverá chuva e tempestades”, disse Wang Jianjie, directora-adjunta do instituto. No entanto, ainda não é possível prever se a chuva vai cair durante o espectáculo onde vão participar cerca de dez mil figurantes e que terminará com fogo-de-artifício.

“A nossa tecnologia ainda está numa fase experimental”, salientou Zhang Qiang, directora do instituto, cuja missão é afastar as nuvens antes que cheguem a Pequim. “De momento só conseguimos trabalhar com nuvens pequenas. Se estiverem reunidas as condições, podemos tentar fazer alguma coisa”, considerou.

Wang Jianjie disse ainda que são esperados dois ou três tufões, vindos do Pacífico, para a zona onde se vão realizar as provas de equitação e parte do torneio de futebol. Um ciclone poderá atingir o local das provas de vela, em Qingdao._"​

Fonte: http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1337507&idCanal=62


Já agora, *aconselho lerem os comentários* na página acima indicada


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2008 às 23:18)

*Re: Chuvas fortes na abertura dos Jogos Olimpicos*

Hoje são nuvens pequenas, amanhã nuvens maiores, depois já são nuvens a nivel nacional, e por fim a pedido de todas as familias serão as nuvens a nivel mundial, isto é o clima global ui 

Se eles estão na época das chuvas que podem fazer?? que eu saiba o homem é que se deve adaptar há natureza não a natureza ás necessidades do homem


----------



## stormy (7 Ago 2008 às 15:51)

foi uma ideia pouco ineligente fazer os jogos numa terra de monçoes a meio da monçao !!!
ao menos se fosse em outubro mas... é o q temos..
acho que ainda vao levar com um tufao em cima e depois so se fazem as provas de nataçao!!


----------



## *Dave* (7 Ago 2008 às 17:05)

stormy disse:


> foi uma ideia pouco ineligente fazer os jogos numa terra de monçoes a meio da monçao !!!
> ao menos se fosse em outubro mas... é o q temos..
> acho que ainda vao levar com um tufao em cima e depois so se fazem as provas de nataçao!!



Natação e corrida. "Corrida dali p'fora" .


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2008 às 13:49)

*Mau tempo faz adiar regatas em Pequim*

A ausência de vento impediu a realização das regatas programadas para hoje, obrigando a organização a transferir oficialmente para sexta-feira as provas planeadas para o sexto dia dos Jogos Olímpicos Pequim2008

Gustavo Lima é o melhor velejador português até ao momento e ascendeu quinta-feira do quarto ao segundo lugar, a escassos dois pontos do líder, ao concluir em terceiro lugar a terceira regata, única desse dia. Também na quarta-feira, já uma corrida tinha sido adiada.

Desta forma, Gustavo Lima, que hoje deveria ter feito dois percursos olímpicos, faz sexta-feira as quarta, quinta e sexta regatas, às 12h00, 13h00 e 14h00 horas locais (menos sete em Lisboa).

No sábado, o velejador português cumpre a sétima e oitava, domingo a nona e a décima, podendo fechar terça-feira com a Medal Race.

As outras regatas que envolvem portugueses foram também adiadas: a dupla portuguesa Jorge Lima/ Francisco Andrade tinha conseguido quarta-feira o quinto lugar na nona regata, mantendo assim a 10ª posição na classe 49er.

Jorge Lima e Francisco Andrade vão competir então também na sexta-feira nas 10ª, 11ª e 12ª regatas (que estavam previstas para hoje), voltam a disputar no sábado mais três e têm a Medal Race prevista para domingo, dia 17.

Num dia em que os velejadores portugueses Álvaro Marinho e Miguel Nunes não competiam (classe 470), embora sigam numa honrosa quinta posição da geral, João Rodrigues, 13º classificado em RS:X, terá também de esperar para voltar a competir. As duas regatas que tinha previsto para hoje também não se realizaram.

João Rodrigues faz sexta-feira duas regatas (quinta e sexta), sábado mais duas (sétima e oitava) e segunda-feira as últimas duas (nona e 10ª).

A Medal Race da classe RS:X está programada para 20 de Agosto, uma quarta-feira.

Na classe 470, de Álvaro Marinho e Miguel Nunes, estão previstas as regatas 7 e 8 para sexta-feira, a 9 e 10 para sábado, enquanto a Medal Race está agendada para segunda-feira, dia 18.

In:Sol

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Brunomc (21 Ago 2008 às 16:24)

deixa la ver o que os chineses vão fazer amanhã a tarde quando chegar la o Tufão..


----------



## Gerofil (25 Ago 2008 às 21:23)

*Pequim2008: Clima teve de ser manipulado para não chover durante o encerramento*

As autoridades de Pequim manipularam o clima lançando para as nuvens foguetes com produtos químicos para evitar que chovesse durante a cerimónia de encerramento dos Jogos Olímpicos, informou hoje a agência oficial Nova China. Os meteorologistas tinham alertado para a possibilidade de aguaceiros no domingo, pelo que foi decidido lançar produtos químicos que travaram a condensação das nuvens.
Para tanto, oito aviões carregados de produtos químicos levantaram da base de Zhangjiakou, na província de Hebei, próxima de Pequim. Ao mesmo tempo, eram lançados, da cidade vizinha de Tianjin, nove grupos de foguetes - num total de 241 - carregados de produtos químicos com o mesmo objectivo.
A cerimónia de encerramento decorreu sem chuva, conquanto houvesse forte humidade e calor, semelhantes ao que se verificou na abertura, a 8 de Agosto. Não foram dadas informações sobre se para a cerimónia de abertura também se recorreu à manipulação do clima.
Pequim afirma que já tem capacidade para provocar chuva num terço do território chinês com uma técnica que os grupos ecologistas não consideram perigosa nem contaminante.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## rijo (25 Ago 2008 às 23:28)

*China diz que impediu que chovesse*



> As autoridades de Pequim manipularam o clima lançando para as nuvens foguetes com produtos químicos para evitar que chovesse durante a cerimónia de encerramento dos Jogos Olímpicos, informou hoje a agência oficial Nova China.
> 
> Os meteorologistas tinham alertado para a possibilidade de aguaceiros no domingo, pelo que foi decidido lançar produtos químicos que travaram a condensação das nuvens.
> 
> ...



Expresso


----------

